# Recommend me a mouth to lung setup



## Johan Heyns (12/9/16)

Sup guys

Currently torn between either a Kayfun mini v3 (VK has got clones) or a REO with RM2.

Is there anything else that will give me a good MTL vape? Or anything I should look into?

I've always been into DTL but lately vaping more MTL (on my ego AIO) 

Cheers


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/9/16)

I really wanna see what responses. In my head i always think any device can be a mouth too lung. Literally just close the airflow and maybe a smaller drip tip.


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

I recently received a Nautilus X with the kind compliments of @Rob Fisher .
I only do MTL and to me it's absolutely brilliant because you can set the airflow from completely closed to fairly open.
Really enjoying it and it gives a much better vape than the nautilus mini that has been a very popular MTL device.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (12/9/16)

Kayfun v5 clone by lemaga from Vape king and a mod of your choice. 
I just got the shark 200 waiting on Kayfun v5


----------



## Johan Heyns (12/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> I recently received a Nautilus X with the kind compliments of @Rob Fisher .
> I only do MTL and to me it's absolutely brilliant because you can set the airflow from completely open to fairly open.
> Really enjoying it and it gives a much better vape than the nautilus mini that has been a very popular MTL device.
> 
> .



I've heard the nautilus mini is a good tank, but looking for the best possible flavour. How does the Nautilus compare to say a RM2 or Kayfun?


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/16)

The Nautilus X is a good MTL tank. I think @Rob Fisher can give you more information about the Reo and RM2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I really wanna see what responses. In my head i always think any device can be a mouth too lung. Literally just close the airflow and maybe a smaller drip tip.




Some devices don't close all the way and even then, it's still too airy.
Used my Nautilus mini drip tip on the Melo III mini and it hardly made any difference.
Nautilus X is just brilliant.

.


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> I've heard the nautilus mini is a good tank, but looking for the best possible flavour. How does the Nautilus compare to say a RM2 or Kayfun?



Have no idea. Paging @Rob Fisher, @Andre and @Silver for assistance.

.


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Have no idea. Paging @Rob Fisher, @Andre and @Silver for assistance.
> 
> .


The kayfun or RM2 might just be better for flavor. I have no experience with either but the kayfun is known for giving excellent flavor (the new kayfun clone is available at vapers corner but I think it's more airy than the older versions). The RM2 is a dripper so I'm pretty sure flavor will be better with the correct build.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Nautilus Mini
Nautilus X
Guardian Tank

All great MTL Tanks...

As for the REO well that is in a league of it's own but it is different to tanks... it's has the benefit and taste of a dripper but with the ease of squonking.

I have become a real wide open airflow vaper with my Serpent Mini 25's but still always have a REO nearby for early mornings and late nights and as back up in between... all with MTL setups.

If you like building your own coils and rewicking then the REO is certainly for you... if you prefer commercial coils then any of the above tanks will suffice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/16)

For most people the iStick Pico with 0.9 ohm cCell coil in the Melo3 is perfect for MTL, maybe with a smaller bore drip tip for some. A rebuildable head for the Melo is also available. You do get the odd exception like @ddk1979 who needs a very tight draw as opposed to the odd exception like me who can MTL on anything. For people who needs that ultra tight draw the Nautilus X, Nautilus Mini or Eleaf GS Air 2 in the commercial coil line seems the best at this stage. 

In the rebuildable line the Kayfun have always been known for great flavour, but I have not tried the latest version and cannot comment on the draw.
The RM2 with stock air hole is a tight draw and is for the MTL purist. Many open up the air hole a bit, which is very easily done. Flavour is brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Boktiet (12/9/16)

Nautilus X and a Pico...works like a charm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen (12/9/16)

The REO in my humble opinion is in a league of its own when it comes to MTL vaping.

However when looking at MTL tanks I prefer my Erlkonigin over my Kayfun Lite. 

Having said that.... Kayfun have made MTL vaping their business, and when setup correctly are great for all day vaping.


----------



## Raslin (12/9/16)

I am really enjoying my Chalice III and Reo mini combo again after a long stint of just lung hits. I find the chalice better than the RM2 both for flavour and draw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (12/9/16)

Well if you like your AIO you may like the Cubis
Dave


----------

